# Mein leichtes ´96er GT Zaskar



## octaviaRSdriver (12. März 2012)

Mein Zaskar, welches ich nun seit einem halben Jahr besitze, baue ich nun noch einmal von Grund auf und habe daher ein paar "Aktbilder" geschossen.
Habe es bei ebay ersteigert und es war mit einer Deore XT und einer Bomber Z2 ausgestattet. Modelljahr ist 1996. Gewogen hat es, als ichs aus dem Karton holte 12,5kg.
Da ich seit längerer Zeit eine kleine "Leichtbaumacke" habe, soll auch mein Zaskar relativ leicht werden. Trotzdem soll es geländetauglich sein.
Ich fuhr bis jetzt mit einer Ritchey Carbon Starrgabel durchs Unterholz. 
Nun hat mir ein Forumsuser seine leichte Manitou R7 (80mm) abgetreten. Man kriegt ja aktuell nichts anständiges mehr für so ein "altes" Hardtail.
Das Rad wird nicht "timecorrect" aufgebaut, sondern individuell und gemixt. Vor allem was die Schaltkomponenten angeht.
Ich würde ja gern mal so eine Teileliste einstellen, gibts da einen "Blanko-Vordruck"?








Bilder von jedem Aufbauschritt werde ich keine machen. Wenn es aber komplett ist, gibts einen weiteren Bericht. Vor allem kann ich dann mit der Carbon Starrgabel vergleichen. Höchstwahrscheinlich bekommt die Gabel aber noch einen Service. Werde sie aber vorerst mal fahren. Dicht ist sie, es leckt nix und die Luft hält sie auch.


----------



## gtbiker (12. März 2012)

http://www.crazyeddie.de/blanko-teilelisten/
Bin gespannt 
p.s.: Indiskrete Frage, wo hast du die Mini-I-Links her? Oder sind das die normalen I-Links?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (12. März 2012)

Hi,

ja, sind Mini´s für die Schaltung und die normalen für die Bremse.
Hab ich bei RCZ Bike bestellt. Waren und sind dort am preiswertesten und der Versand ist kostenlos. Leider haben die keine schwarzen Minis mehr. Bräuchte die nämlich noch fürs Rennrad.
Ansonsten in England zu bekommen.
Frag mich, warum man die nicht in D bekommt?

An meinem Retrobike fahr ich die jetzt seit 3 Wochen und ich bin total überzeugt von dem System. Die Felgenbremsen werden zu echten Ankern, was vorher mit normalen Zügen nicht der Fall war. Einstellungen der Bremsen wurde zum direkten Vergleich nicht verändert.

Gruß,
Stefan

PS.: Danke für die Teileliste! Wenn ich die ausgefüllt habe, kann ich die hier als Bild sichtbar machen oder geht das nur als Anhang?


----------



## Cad2 (12. März 2012)

wo willst hin in punkto gewicht?
meins wiegt 9,7kg nur alu, kein carbon! und auch fahrbar im gelände.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (12. März 2012)

Hi cad2, 

im Prinzip weiss ichs ja schon fast.  Starr wog es 7,7kg. 
Nun kommt halt die Manitou noch dazu. Allerdings kann 
man wieder was abziehen, da die Clavicula Kurbel die Woodman Sattelstütze 
neu dazukommen.  Auch am Getriebe wird was geändert. Statt Dura Ace 11-28 kommt nun XX 11-32. Statt Shimano 10fach Flatbar-STI kommen von Fantic umgebaute SRAM 
X0 Drehschalter ins Spiel. 
Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen,  ich peile 8,2-8,3kg an. Ma gucken, ne


----------



## gtbiker (12. März 2012)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Hab ich bei RCZ Bike bestellt.


Merci! 




octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Wenn ich die ausgefüllt habe, kann ich die hier als Bild sichtbar machen oder geht das nur als Anhang?


Musst du via Screenshot oder Ähnliches machen, also als Bild einfügen.


----------



## gtbiker (12. März 2012)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Frag mich, warum man die nicht in D bekommt?


Es gibt in D momentan keinen Vertrieb für Alligator Produkte, die I-Links dürfen hier aus patentrechtlichen Gründen nicht verkauft werden.
Die Lagerhalle für die europäische Ware steht in Landsberg in D.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (12. März 2012)

Hey gtbiker,

dann sollten wir da mal gemeinschaftlich einbrechen.
Die Teile sind besser und leichter als NOKON und machen
keine Geräusche, wie die zuletzt genannten.

Einen kleinen Vorgeschmack mit einer provisorischen Teileliste.
Anregungen und Auskünfte sind willkommen.


----------



## gtbiker (12. März 2012)

Aber gerne doch 

Liste sieht soweit gut aus, einzig der schwere King irritiert mich ein wenig, aber gut, ist halt ein King. Der Mortrop HI65 ist auch recht gut und wiegt die Hälfte. Bei der Kralle geht auch noch was.
Und natürlich auch sonst, aber ich denke du willst nicht auf Teufel-komm-raus leicht bauen.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (12. März 2012)

Ich werde wohl noch die Spalte mit der Teile-Beschreibung ausfüllen.
Ist dann sicher etwas einfacher.
Die Kralle ist ein Extralite UltraStar2. War halt in meiner Carbon Starrgabel verbaut.
Und du hast richtig erkannt, auf Teufel komm raus baue ich nicht leicht auf. Aufs allerletzte Gramm kommts mir nicht an.
Was mich mal interessieren würde, gibts ähnlich leicht aufgebaute Zaskars, die Euch bekannt sind? 
Nicht, daß ich am Ende derjenige bin, der das leichteste fährt 
Ich weiss schon, daß die oft stabil gebaut werden. Ich wollt aber einfach mal sehen was da so geht, ohne es labil zu gestalten.


----------



## gtbiker (12. März 2012)

Spontan wüsste ich nichts wirklich leichtes, aus den 3 alten Freds zu dem Thema gibts auch nichts entsprechendes zu berichten:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=202648&highlight=10kg
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=438991&highlight=leichtbau
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=167194&highlight=Leichtbau+und+GT+!?
Auf die fertige Liste bin ich gespannt, bitte detailiert mit Änderungen der Serienteile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (13. März 2012)

Hallo nochmals,

habe die Liste etwas verständlicher gemacht, was die Teile angeht.
Seht oben 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (13. März 2012)

Für heute sieht es schon so aus:


----------



## gtbiker (13. März 2012)

Ohne an der Funktionalität (oder Wert) zu werkeln:

- Alu Kettenblattschraube am Schaltauge -3g
- Steuersatz tauschen -60g
- Kralle durch halbe Normale oder Eingeklebtes ersetzen -3g
- Felgenband durch Tesa 2lagig ersetzen -12g
- Schläuchewechsel auf Conti oder Maxxis (gewichtsstabil im Ggsatz zu Schwalbe) -15g
- Reifen auswiegen lassen -50g


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (31. März 2012)

Es gibt eine kleine oder auch große Änderung, je nach dem, wie man es sehen möchte.
Der ´96er 18" Rahmen wird gegen einen ´97er 19" Rahmen getauscht. Dieser Zaskar LE hat alle CNC Merkmale und wiegt obwohl eine Nummer größer fast 100g weniger. Außerdem finde ich die CNC Elemente viel schöner.
Mit dem geraden 580mm Lenker komme ich auch nicht richtig klar. Es wird ein Race Face Next SL Carbon Riser mit 660mm verbaut. Dieser wiegt 158g. Was ja auch recht wenig ist.
Gibts eigentlich für die integrierte Sattelstützenklemme eine leichtere Schraube? Da kommt ja so ein Rennrad-Sattelklemmbolzen rein, aus Stahl. Aus Titan gibts da nix?
Einen Mortop HS65 hab ich schon verbaut, wiegt wirklich so wenig wie er heißt.
Sattelstütze wird eventuell ne gekürzte 400mm KCNC Ti pro lite in silber. Die Woodman darf ich nicht so tief versenken wie ich müßte, ist ein tapered Carbonrohr. Ist dann wohl zu gefährlich. Die KCNC wiegt aber in 27,2x400 auch nur 155g und kürzen kann ich auch noch eine Menge, der Rahmen ist ja ein Zoll größer. 300mm werden wohl reichen.
Das ganze dauert aber noch einen Moment. Rahmen wurde von mir mit Naßschliff bearbeitet und muß nun noch aufpoliert werden. 
Fehlen tun nur noch die hinteren Alu Cantibolzen.


----------



## gtbiker (1. April 2012)

Großer Umbau....bin gespannt wie es ausschauen wird und obs dir dann besser taugt


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. April 2012)

Hi,

also ich find den Aufbau eines klassischen MTB mit modernen leichten Komponenten ja auch spannend. Nicht immer so ein es muss alles aus dem selben Bj. stammen...dass Du ne Clavicula da dran schraubst ist natürlich schon ein Pfund! Aber wer's hat.

Die Sattelklemmbolzen gibts natürlich auch in Ti, im Netz sind die fast überall zu finden, in der Bucht gabs die glaub ich auch bei bikeprinz recht günstig.

VG
peru

Hier zumindest schon mal in Alu:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...c8146/s/Tiso-Aluminium-Sattelklemmbolzen.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (1. April 2012)

@peru73
Danke für den Tipp mit dem Aluklemmbolzen von TISO 
Muß aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich immer auf der Suche nach 
Schnäppchen bin. Bin ehrlich gesagt auch nicht in der Lage und gewillt
über 1000 für ne Clavi zu bezahlen. 

Was kann man eigentlich für einen '96er Zaskar Rahmen 18 Zoll poliert in gutem Zustand verlangen? Der oben abgebildet ist. 
Auf Wunsch auch mit Chris King Sotto Voce in schwarz.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (1. April 2012)

Schwarzer Tiso Alu-Sattelstützenklemmbolzen und Cantibolzen aus Alu für den Rahmen sind bestellt. Bringt wieder 15g Vorteil 
An der Manitou sind schon Titanbolzen verbaut.
Die abgelängte silberne KCNC Ti pro lite Scandium 8000 (was en Name ) wiegt abgelängt 124g. Die macht sich in silber übrigens wunderbar an einem polierten Rahmen wie dem Zaskar, sieht aus wie aus einem Guß oder besser ISP 
Beim Vorbau gibts noch ne Änderung. Der Extralite OC muß einem Rotor S3x weichen. Der 19 Zoll Rahmen hat ein 2cm längeres Steuerrohr als der 18 Zoll. 
Die Manitou hat einen Schaft mit 185mm. Die paßt eben nur noch rein, wenn ich den flach bauenden Mortop Clon (Funworks von Actionsports.de) und eben den Rotor Vorbau mit seiner extrem kurzen Klemmung von 34mm verwende.

Das Endgewicht müßte demzufolge noch etwas unter den oben genannten Werten liegen. Werde das aber demnächst nachpflegen. Ich tippe mal ganz knapp auf unter 8,2kg mit Federgabel oder unter 7,4kg mit Carbon Starrgabel.


----------



## gtbiker (1. April 2012)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> ....Die paßt eben nur noch rein, wenn ich den flach bauenden Mortop Clon (Funworks von Actionsports.de) und eben den Rotor Vorbau mit seiner extrem kurzen Klemmung von 34mm verwende.


F99 braucht nur 32mm, einige andere Vorbauten auch.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (1. April 2012)

gtbiker schrieb:


> F99 braucht nur 32mm, einige andere Vorbauten auch.



F99 fährt aber nun wirklich jeder, ich kann das Teil echt nicht sehen.
Ich geh da lieber auf Teile die nicht jeder verbaut, nur weil sie halt einfach leicht sind. Der Rotor wiegt übrigens in meinen bestellten 100mm auch nur 102g. Hab ihn allerdings in komplett schwarz geordert, nicht in dem typischen Rotor-Rot. Oversize 31,8mm spielt natürlich auch ne Rolle.

Theoretisch könnts gesamte Rad zu Ostern fertig sein, wenn die Poliererei nicht wär.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (2. April 2012)

Der 19" Zaskar LE sah übrigens im Lieferzustand bescheiden aus.
Aber nicht hoffnungslos. 
Der Vorvorbesitzer hatte ihn leicht gebürstet und klarlackiert.
Mit Aceton ging schonmal der ganze Schmodder wunderbar runter.
Dann wurde nassgeschliffen und nun fange ich an zu polieren mit 
"Elsterglanz" und "Never Dull".
Die NOS Decals sind heute gekommen. Vom ebay member Felnzo.
Sind schwarz/weiße GT und Zaskar LE Kleber, sogar der "handmade in the U.S.A. ist mit dabei 
Wo kam der nochmal hin??? Kettenstrebe in Richtung Tretlager non-drive-Side?


----------



## cleiende (2. April 2012)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> ... sogar der "handmade in the U.S.A. ist mit dabei
> Wo kam der nochmal hin??? Kettenstrebe in Richtung Tretlager non-drive-Side?



Ganz genau!


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (2. April 2012)

Danke für die Bestätigung, cleiende


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (6. April 2012)

Nun sind die Polierarbeiten fast abgeschlossen nur noch ein paar Feinheiten an den Ausfallenden. Beklebt habe ihn auch schon. 
Leider lassen die Alu-Cantisockel und der Rotor Vorbau noch auf sich warten.


----------



## Kruko (6. April 2012)

Die Decals auf dem Unterrohr erscheinen mir ein klein wenig zu tief. Wie hast Du diese angeordnet?? Mittig zum Tretlager oder Mittig mit dem großen Zahnrad der Kurbel??

Die Decals wären für den Rahmen zeitlich etwas falsch, aber das weißt Du sicherlich.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (6. April 2012)

Hallo gt-heini, 

ich habe sie relativ mittig verklebt (Tretlager-Steuerrohr). 
Ich möchte mich nicht unbedingt ans Orginal halten. Zeitlich 
erst recht nicht. Sonst würdest du bei der Auswahl meiner restlichen 
Teile einen Herzinfarkt bekommen.  Ich habe ja auch nicht im Classic-
Forum gepostet. 
Ich freue mich schon auf den weiteren Aufbau und erst recht aufs 
Fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (6. April 2012)

Ich baue auch nicht immer alles zeitgemäß auf. Von daher war es nicht als Kritik gemeint. Ich finde nur, dass man bei den Decals zeitgemäß bleiben sollte. 
Es kommt noch hinzu, dass mir persönlich die Decals ab 1997 besser gefallen als die aus 1996.

Zum Thema Unterrohr-Decal.

Du wirst spätestens bei der Montage der Kurbel merken, dass es so nicht ganz so schön aussieht. GT hatte die Decals deshalb aus der Mitte verklebt, so dass nach Montage der Kurbel diese mittig erschienen.

Ich wünsche Dir ansonsten viel Spaß beim Aufbau.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (7. April 2012)

Heute kamen endlich die Alu-Cantisockel, gleich eingeschraubt. 
Habe dann das Schaltauge mit einer Alu-KB Schraube montiert. 
Den TISO Sattelklemmbolzen und die Schaltzugführung am Tretlager 
angebracht und dann ging es zum Wiegen. 

1790g bringt er in 19 Zoll auf die Waage. Da die Sattelklemme ja schon integriert ist, 
ist der 19 Zöller genau 100g leichter als der 18er.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (13. April 2012)

Sooo, jetzt mal ein Pic mit allem, außer Schalt- u. Bremszügen.
Inzwischen sind die auch montiert, aber fürn Bild ist es zu dunkel.
Morgen wirds wohl die erste Probefahrt geben. Wiegen tut es komplett
8,16 kg. 
Der 100mm Rotor Vorbau ist leider noch nicht bei mir eingetroffen.
Übrigens finde ich die GT Decals nicht zu tief am Unterrohr angebracht.
Stört mich kurbeltechnisch überhaupt nicht.
Beim 18" Rahmen aus ´96 mit den rot/weißen Decals sahs ebenso aus.
Da wurde auch nicht in die Mitte von großem Kettenblatt und Steuerrohr geklebt.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (14. April 2012)

Das Wetter war ja heute sehr bescheiden, trotzdem habe ich einen kurzen trockenen Moment genutzt und bin auf Probefahrt gegangen.
Und was soll ich sagen - wow - hatte die ganze Zeit ein Grinsen im Gesicht. Das Teil geht gut vorfährts. Allerdings ist mir ja wie schon weiter oben geschrieben der Vorbau zu lang, aber der kommt ja erst noch.
Werde weiter berichten...
Was mir aber extrem auffiel: Bin ja vorher die XTR M970 Kurbel gefahren, die Lager fand ich immer schon extrem schwer laufend, egal bei welcher Hollowtech II Kurbel. Die Kurbel drehte sich im Rahmen ohne Kette, wenn ich sie stark anschubste, genau 1 1/2 mal. Beim Fahren kannte ich halt nix anderes und störte mich auch nicht. Nun ist ja die Clavicula verbaut und als die Kurbel korrekt montiert war und ich sie abermals kräftig anschubste drehte die sich plötzlich 8 mal im Kreis 
Und das spüre ich nun auch beim Fahren, da liegen wirklich Welten dazwischen, es kurbelt sich entsprechend leichter.


----------



## gtbiker (14. April 2012)

Ja, dass stellen lustigerweise immer mehr Leute nun fest. Sage ich seit Jahren zu allen die mich danach fragen: HTII ist ganz großer Mist!
Klar, jetzt kommen wieder Leute die etwas von planfräsen etc sagen, aber das hilft nichts, zumindest in der Regel nicht. 

Versprechungen seitens Shimano waren bei der Einführung:
- Geringeres Gewicht
- erhöhte Steifigkeit im Tretlagerbereich

Erfüllt wurden:
- die Lager laufen sehr sehr schwer
- sind schlecht gedichtet und werden ungünstig belastet und sind damit meist innerhalb eines Jahres hinüber, je nach Einsatz
- das System baut sehr breit, was ungünstig für den Bewegungsablauf und die damit einhergehende Kraftübertragung ist
- baut nicht wirklich leichter als vergleichbare Systeme
- Steifigkeit im Tretlagerbereich resultiert aus vielen vielen Faktoren, daher zählt das Argument in Zusammenhang mit dem InnenlagerKurbel nur zu einem kleinen Teil.

Mit den Pressfit-Systemen geht der Schwachsinn in die nächste Runde, bzw ist schon längst mittendrin.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (14. April 2012)

Danke für deine Ausführungen gtbiker. 
Was ich nur merkwürdig finde ist, die Clavicula ist ja eigentlich genauso aufgebaut wie eine Hollowtech II Kurbel. 2 Lagerschalen links und rechts und eine Kurbel mit integrierter Achse. Aber die Lager laufen einfach besser, schon wenn man es mit der Fingerkuppe bewegt. Also verbauen die doch sicher bessere Lager?  

Gruß, 
Stefan


----------



## gtbiker (15. April 2012)

Ja, wäre interessant wie sich die Lager tatsächlich unterscheiden, wird nicht nur die Dichtung sein. Integrierte Achse bei einer Carbonkurbel macht auch Sinn, auch wenn man da einige Nachteile in Kauf nehmen muss, das ist eben der Preis für das Material und das super Gewicht.

Das Rad ist klasse, schön aufgebaut! 
Wenn du mal in der Mitte deines Bundeslandes unterwegs bist, melde dich vorher.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (15. April 2012)

Morgen gtbiker, 

leider regnets heute wahrscheinlich den ganzen Tag, bin ja so heiß aufs Fahren. 
Wo bist du denn in BaWü zuhause? Bin eventuell am 12./13. Mai in Karlsruhe bei meiner Schwester. 

Gruß, 
Stefan


----------



## gtbiker (15. April 2012)

In Karlsruhe hat auch mal meine Schwester gewohnt 
Ich wohne nahe Tü.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (15. April 2012)

Sodele, ich habe jetzt doch nochmal die Woodman Carbon Stütze eingepflanzt. Paßt irgendwie noch besser dazu, finde ich. Bild kommt bei besserem Wetter.
Ich füge hier mal eine aktuelle Teileliste ein. Gewicht liegt nun knapp über 8,2kg mit Flaschenhalter und Bike-Computer. XTR Umwerfer wegen Problematik (siehe unten) eingepflegt.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (17. April 2012)

So, nun noch mal in Komplettausstattung und geänderter Sattelstütze (Tacho, Flaha) mit 8,2kg.
Ende Gelände. Kann nun noch sein, daß es noch 50g schwerer wird.
Bin mit dem DuraAce Umwerfer nicht so richtig zufrieden. Er schaltet estwas unwillig auf große Blatt. Obwohl Kettenlinie und Schwenkbereich absolut top sind. Tippe drauf, dass entweder der Sitzrohrwinkel nicht paßt oder er mit den SRAM X0 Twistern nicht harmoniert.
Werde mal einen XTR M950 Umwerfer (113g) testen.




Nachtrag:
Eben noch den XTR M950 Umwerfer (Differential Plate) montiert.
Absolute Top-Funktion! Die Leitbleche sind einfach ganz anders geformt.
Frag mich nur, warum der DA 7900 Umwerfer am 18" Rahmen mit XTR M970 Kurbel gefunzt hat. Allerdings war ein Shimano XT 770 3fach STI verbaut.
Egal, die 47g kann ich verkraften, Funktion geht bei mir vor. Beeindruckend ist auch, wie schnell man mit den SRAM X0 Twistern hinten die 10 Gänge
durchwandern kann.
Jetzt muß nur noch der kürzere Vorbau kommen, das dauert wieder...


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. April 2012)

Passen den Sram und Shimano bei 10fach zusammen?
Bei allen anderen Gruppen haben die Beiden doch andere Untersetzungen, passen also nicht zusammen!


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (18. April 2012)

@GT-Sassy

Umwerfer u. Kurbel kann man immer beliebig mixen. 
Der rechte 10-fach Drehschalter ist von fantic26 innen auf 10-fach Shimano "alt" umgebaut. Er hat 4 verschiedene Versionen auf den Markt gebracht. 
Da gibts hier im Forum ein großes Thema dazu. 

Gruss, 
Stefan


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (22. April 2012)

Hat wieder ein paar Veränderungen gegeben.
Habe das Bike nun ein paar kleinere Touren bei mir im Wald getestet.
Einen echt steilen Anstieg kam ich nicht hinauf, lag aber nicht an der Übersetzung oder nicht genug Quark in den Waden. 
Ich nehme an die Gabel, Manitou R7 80mm, baut zu hoch. Das Vorderrad ging dermaßen schnell hoch, abartig.
Nun habe ich heute die Carbon Starrgabel wieder montiert, welche ich auch schon im letzten Jahr im 18" Rahmen fuhr.
Konnte leider noch nicht den Berg testen, war extrem schlechtes Wetter heute. Bin nur eine kleine Tour auf Asphalt um die Häuser gefahren.
Habe auch endlich mal die Conti RK SuSo 2.2 montiert, die schon ewig in der Schublade lagen. Fahren sich extrem gut! Sehr gute Dämpfung.
Sowie es wieder trockener ist fahre ich den selben Berg und den darauffolgenden Trail ab. Dann werde ich entscheiden, welche Gabel drin bleibt.
Gewicht momentan 7,48kg  Geht wie ne Rakete


----------



## divergent! (22. April 2012)

gefällt mir mit starrgabel besser. gewicht find ich gut. schön daß du dem rad neuteile gesponsort hast, wobei mir die clavicula optisch nicht gefällt. da hätte ich eher die meue tune genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (23. April 2012)

Hier nochmal mit weniger Gegenlicht.
Die gelbe Reifenschrift hab ich schon mal geschwärzt.


----------



## onspeed (23. April 2012)

Die Federgabel baut höher als für den Rahmen vorgesehen.
Das kannst du ausgleichen in dem du den Sattel min. 2 cm nach vorne schiebst. 
Dann ist das Lot Sattelspitze / Tretlager wieder identisch und auch das Knielot passt so wieder. Damit dürfte sich auch die Steigfähigket deutlich verbessern.


----------



## gtbiker (23. April 2012)

Damit veränderst du die Sitzposition auf dem Rad, mehr aber auch nicht. 
Geometrieausgleichende Maßnahmen sind:
- Steuersatz mit geringerer Bauhöhe der unteren Lagerschale
- Gabel traveln
- Steuerrohr unten abfräsen
- hochbauender Reifen hinten, niedrigbauernder Reifen vorne

Mir gefällt die Starrgabel überhaupt nicht an dem Rad, wie hoch baut sie im Vergleich zur R7?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (24. April 2012)

Die Starrgabel hat ne Höhe von 415mm.
Die R7 hat was um die 457mm, glaub ich.

Fahren tut sich die Carbon Starrgabel absolut genial. Die macht Sachen mit, das glaubt man nicht. Bin die letztes Jahr in einem aktuellen Rahmen gefahren und stand meinen Kameraden mit Federgabeln oder Fullys auf den Trails kaum nach.
Ich werde sie auf jeden Fall, wenn es endlich wieder trockener ist, nochmal ausgiebig im Wald auf meinen Home Trails testen. Wenn ich da überall ohne Probleme drüberbügel bleibt die drin und die R7 muß gehen.

Mein Rahmen ist ja ein ´97er LE, da war ja Serie eine RS Judy SL verbaut, die soll wohl 420mm EBH gehabt haben, dann kommt das mit der Starrgabel hin.


----------



## gtbiker (24. April 2012)

42mm im Vergleich zur R7 sind natürlich eine Ansage.
vieleicht kannst du, wenn du die Starrgabel im Rad behalten solltest, die Krone noch ein bisserl "in Schwung bringen" (Kante eliminieren), Zingel hat das doch auch mal gemacht gehabt bei seinem gestohlenem Rad.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (24. April 2012)

Das trau au ich mich nicht 
Geht das belastungstechnisch gut aus?
Ich weiß, die Gabel gehört eigentlich in einen Rahmen mit integrierten Steuersatz, sprich 50mm Übergang zum Rahmen.


----------



## onspeed (24. April 2012)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Damit veränderst du die Sitzposition auf dem Rad, mehr aber auch nicht.
> Geometrieausgleichende Maßnahmen sind:
> - Steuersatz mit geringerer Bauhöhe der unteren Lagerschale
> - Gabel traveln
> ...



Das reicht bei weitem nicht aus. Stelle dir mal ein 5cm dickes Buch unters Vorderrad und messe das Lot aus und du siehst was ich meine. Es ist ja gerade die Sitzposition auf die es ankommt. Klar kommt das Tretlager trotzdem höher und klar fährt sich das Rad träger - das tun 29er ja auch.. - aber die Position passt.


----------



## gtbiker (24. April 2012)

@oktaviaRSdriver, bei Zingel scheint es keinerlei Stabilitätsprobleme gegeben zu haben, hat wohl gepasst. Mehr kann ich dir dazu leider aber auch nicht sagen.

@onspeed: die genannten Maßnahmen bringen jedenfalls deutlich mehr als die Sitzposition anzupassen! In Bezug der EBH der Gabel kommt es primär eben nicht auf die Sitzposition an, sondern auf den Lenkwinkel. Alles andere ist sekundär zu betrachten und zu regeln. Was bringt dir ein Rad, auf dem du gut sitzt, das sich aber total kippelig fährt? 
Sitzpositionsausgleichende Maßnahmen gibt es wie Sand am Meer:
- Lenkerform
- Lenkerbreite
- Sattelform
- Sattelstütze
- Montage des Sattels auf der Stütze
- Spacer
- Vorbaulänge und -winkel
- Griffe
- Hose, Schuhe, Pedale
usw
Aber wie gesagt, das ist nicht zielführend und letztlich alles nur Pfuscherei bezüglich der EBH der Gabel, denn da ändert man mit diesen Maßnahmen rein gar nichts.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (24. April 2012)

@ gtbiker

gibts irgendwo den Thread zur Gabel vom "zingel" (ist der nick-name vom Benutter, nehm ich an)?

Grüße,
Stefan

P.S.: Was ich auf jeden Fall noch an der Gabel machen werde: 

- cleanen mit Nassschleifpapier (Decals weg)
- Scheibenbremsaufnahme entfernen


----------



## gtbiker (25. April 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=496361
Alles sehenswert, deshalb von Seite 1 an verlinkt 

Wobei er auch nicht so viel Material wegnehmen musste.
Die Mosso aus Alu würde vielleicht besser passen? (entlacken, DiskAufnahme weg und dann polieren, <560g)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onspeed (25. April 2012)

gtbiker schrieb:


> @oktaviaRSdriver, bei Zingel scheint es keinerlei Stabilitätsprobleme gegeben zu haben, hat wohl gepasst. Mehr kann ich dir dazu leider aber auch nicht sagen.
> 
> @onspeed: die genannten Maßnahmen bringen jedenfalls deutlich mehr als die Sitzposition anzupassen! In Bezug der EBH der Gabel kommt es primär eben nicht auf die Sitzposition an, sondern auf den Lenkwinkel. Alles andere ist sekundär zu betrachten und zu regeln. Was bringt dir ein Rad, auf dem du gut sitzt, das sich aber total kippelig fährt?
> Sitzpositionsausgleichende Maßnahmen gibt es wie Sand am Meer:
> ...




@gtbiker: Wenn der Sitzrohrwinkel durch die zu lange Federgabel halt dermaßen flach wird und du die Gabel weiterfahren möchtest, muss das ausgelglichen werden indem eben der Sattel entsprechend nach Vorne wandert. Den Lenkwinkel musst du in dem Fall halt aktzeptieren - wurde hier aber auch nicht bemängelt. Jedenfallst hat das nichts mit Lenkerbreite, Form oder der Radhose zu tun


----------



## gtbiker (25. April 2012)

Der Kollege oktaviaRS will die Gabel aber nicht weiterfahren, sonst hätte er ja wohl nicht auf Starrgabel gewechselt. Er vermutet eine zu hohe EBH der R7:



octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Ich nehme an die Gabel, Manitou R7 80mm, baut zu hoch.



Und das ist sogar mehr als warscheinlich. Und bitte verschon mich mit "anpassen der Sitzposition" bei Problemen bezüglich der EBH, das hat damit nichts zu tun.

Und übrigens kannst du den Sattel nicht noch viel weiter nach vorne schieben, denn die Stütze ist schon eine Non-Setback und der Speedneedle ist nicht gerade unempfindlich diesbezüglich. Wie dem auch sei, Sitzgeometrie kannst du über viele Variablen anpassen, auch durch die oben genannten.

Ich bin jetzt diesbezüglich raus hier, bin es Leid gegen eine Wand zu reden.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (25. April 2012)

Ich habe ja die Federgabel ausgebaut, weil ich einen meiner "Hausberge" nicht hinaufkam. Ich konnte das jetzt mit der starren Forke noch nicht testen, spätestens am WE kann ich mehr sagen.
Was ich aber jetzt schon sagen kann ist, das Bike fährt sich dermaßen agil und agressiv, daß es eine wahre Freude ist.
Übrigens mußte ich weder am Vorbau noch am Sattel etwas korrigieren.
Ich habe lediglich die Sattelspitze wieder etwas nach oben korrigiert, ist ja logisch, durch die Absenkung von über 4cm nach unten, mußte der Sattel in der Neigung wieder einen Tick höher, daß er zu meinem Allerwertesten paßt. Ansonsten hab ich nichts verschoben oder verändert.
Die Gabel und der Conti RaceKing SS 2.2 harmonieren bestens zusammen. Fahre beide Reifen mit etwas unter 2,0bar bei fahrfertig 90kg. Selbst auf Asphalt funzt das bestens. War jahrelang Schwalbe-Jünger, weiß aber nicht mehr warum. Die Gabel ist zwar starr aber trotzdem sehr komfortabel. Man kann diesen Ritchey/Trigon/Steinbach Clon einfach nicht mit diesen Starrgabeln in der Form von Pace, DT, Saso Mekkem, Syncros vergleichen. Die sind nicht schluckfreudig und geben alles an den Fahrer weiter.
Man muß diese Gabel einfach gefahren sein und es werden immer mehr, die es probieren und ihre Federforke an den Nagel hängen. Denn mit genau dieser Carbon Starrgabel kann man fast alles fahren. Hab es vorher auch nicht wahr haben wollen.
Wiegen tut meine mit 21,5cm Schaft, Canti und IS Aufnahme 510g.

Die Mosso soll aber nicht so haltbar sein, leider. Komfortabel ist Alu als Gabel auch nicht gerade.


----------



## gtbiker (25. April 2012)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Die Mosso soll aber nicht so haltbar sein, leider. Komfortabel ist Alu als Gabel auch nicht gerade.


Ich kann mich weder zu Punkt 1, noch zu Punkt 2 negativ äußern, finde ich beides mehr als gut. 
Menschliche Gewichtsklasse ist quasi die selbe.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (25. April 2012)

Hi gtbiker,

nix für ungut, aber wo soll ich in dem von dir verlinkten Thread was über eine Carbongabel finden die wie meine angepaßt werden sollte?
Kollege zingel hat an seinem Rahmen etwas aufgespachtelt, so das die "dicke" Gabel besser zum "dünnen" Rahmen paßt.
Bei mir geht das schlecht.
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich die Kante oben zur Plattform des Lagerkonuses mal mit der Feile brechen soll? Abschleifen will ich die Gabel eh. Im Kopf mal ich mir schon aus, wie es aussehen mag. So 2-3mm Fase hinfeilen und noch ein wenig runden. Tät bestimmt besser aussehen. Aber ob das gut ist. Ich weiß eben in keinster Weise, ob das die Stabilität beeinflusst.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## gtbiker (26. April 2012)

Oh, dann hab ich das verwechselt, gut dass du nochmal nachgelesen hast 
Sorry.

Der Stabilität der Gabel tut das großzügige abrunden sicherlich nichts ab, lediglich die Auflagefläche des Konusrings könnte beeinträchtigt werden. Falls das nicht der Fall ist, spielt es auch keine Rolle.


----------



## divergent! (27. April 2012)

also ich hab die mosse mittlerweile am 4. rad verbaut. mach dir mal keine sorge die hält


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (30. April 2012)

So, heute bin ich endlich dazu gekommen, den steilen Berg abzufahren bei dem ich mit der Manitou R7 versagt hab.
Da es sich nicht um einen geteerten Weg sondern um einen etwas breiteren Singletrail handelt wird natürlich nirgendwo eine Steigung angegeben. Sowas ist ja auch mal interessant zu wissen.
Ich habe dann mal eine "Winkelmesser-App" auf meinem Androiden gestartet und an mehreren Punkten gemessen. Der Wert lag immer über 20°. 
Das enstspricht dann in Prozent Steigung derer 40.
Mit der Carbonstarrgabel war das dann kein Problem. Luftdruck bei den Conti RaceKings 2.2 SS noch etwas gesenkt (ca. 1,6 - 1,7). Ein sagenhafter Reifen, was der der dämpft und schluckt ist schlicht der Hammer. Man könnt meinen man fährt ne Federgabel.
Ich hab da jetzt schlicht zu wenig Erfahrung, aber knappe 40% Stgg. im Gelände sind nicht übel, oder?
Ein Photo zu machen bringt nicht viel, da kommt die Höhe einfach nicht rüber, ist aber schon ein heftiger Berg.


----------



## divergent! (30. April 2012)

40%.......da will ich aber ein bild sehen. es gibt bei den amis ne straße mitten in der stadt die hat glaub auch so ne steigung. das ist schon sehr heftig da beginnen selbst backsteine zu rollen. also das mag ich fast nicht glauben. beim reifen geb ich dir recht. der ist solange es trocken ist der hammer. sobald aber schlamm und geröll kommt ist es schnell vorbei mit fahrfreude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (8. Mai 2012)

Die Steilheit kommt wie schon vermutet nicht richtig rüber auf dem Bild.
Man hat aber auch zu Fuß seine Mühe da hoch zu kommen, glaubt mir.
Und bei 20° rutschen keine Backsteine. Mit der Federgabel unmöglich hochzufahren.
Wahnsinn was die 4cm Bauhöhe ausmachen. Mich tät noch interessieren wieviel Federweg
die Rock Shox Judy SL von ´97 mit 420mm EBH hatte? Sicher nur 63mm, oder?
Auf jeden Fall bleibt die Carbon Starrgabel jetzt drin.


----------

